
DNA Is Only One Among Millions of Possible Genetic Molecules - optimalsolver
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/11/191111084915.htm
======
didgeoridoo
From the abstract: “Using structure generation methods, we explore nucleic
acid analogues within the formula ranges BC3–7H5–15O2–4 and
BC3–6H5–15N1–2O0–4, where B is a recognition element (e.g., a nucleobase).
Other restrictions included two obligatory points of attachment for inclusion
into a linear polymer and substructures predicting chemical stability. These
sets contain 86,007 (CHO) and 75,309 (CHNO) compositionally isomeric
structures, representing 706,568 CHO and 454,422 CHNO stereoisomers, that
diversely and densely occupy this space.”

Damn, I was hoping for some non-carbon-based options :)

